# Cpl. Darren James Fitzpatrick, 3PPCLI, R.I.P.



## GAP (22 Mar 2010)

Canadian soldier wounded in Afghanistan dies in hospital
Article Link
Corporal Darren James Fitzpatrick 141st soldier killed
Canwest News Service  Published: Monday, March 22, 2010 



A Canadian soldier has died in Edmonton from wounds he sustained while in Afghanistan earlier this month, the Canadian Forces announced Monday.

Cpl. Darren James Fitzpatrick died at the University of Alberta Hospital Saturday after succumbing to wounds he received from a roadside bomb that detonated while he was on patrol in Afghanistan on March 6.

The 21-year-old infantryman, from Prince George, B.C., was critically wounded during a joint Canadian-Afghan mission 25 kilometres west of Kandahar City.

Cpl. Fitzpatrick was treated at the multinational hospital at Kandahar Airfield and was then airlifted to the Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany. He was then evacuated from Germany to the University of Alberta Hospital in Edmonton on Friday.

Cpl. Fitzpatrick died late Saturday afternoon surrounded by his family, the military said in a release.

Defence Minister Peter MacKay released a statement Monday expressing his condolences to the family of Fitzpatrick.

"Cpl. Fitzpatrick gave his life while providing hope to Afghans for a brighter future," he said. "We will continue to work with our Afghan and international partners to ensure his sacrifice will not be forgotten."

Cpl. Fitzpatrick was a member of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based at CFB Edmonton. He joined the military in 2006 and had been in Afghanistan since last October on his first overseas tour.

His death brings to 141 the number of Canadian soldiers killed in the Afghanistan conflict since 2002.

Some 2,800 Canadian military personnel are deployed in Afghanistan, but they will be returning home in 2011 in keeping with a parliamentary decision to withdraw forces.

Read more: http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2712064#ixzz0ivciLPPn
The National Post is now on Facebook. Join our fan community today.
end of article


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2010)

More heartbreaking news.
Sincere condolences to Cpl. Fitzpatrick’s loved ones.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2010)

DND news release just out:


> The Canadian Army regrets to announce the death of Cpl. Darren James Fitzpatrick at the University of Alberta Hospital Saturday as a result of wounds he sustained in Afghanistan on March 6.
> 
> Cpl. Fitzpatrick, of Prince George, B.C., was a 21-year-old Infantryman and a member of the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based at CFB Edmonton.
> 
> ...



Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends....  

_- edited to add photo -_


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2010)

RIP Cpl


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Mar 2010)

RIP Soldier.  At the very least, he was surrounded by family when he passed.  


Having said that, however, every soldier who fell over there was surrounded by family.


It's just shitty.


RIP Soldier, 

My condolences go out to your families (biological and regimental)


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (22 Mar 2010)

RIP

My condoleances to the family


----------



## leroi (22 Mar 2010)

Condolences to all who knew and loved Cpl. Fitzpatrick.


----------



## R933ex (22 Mar 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## tristismilitis (22 Mar 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends of Cpl Fitzpatrick, and all the 3VP guys. 
"A star shines brighter in the heavens tonight"
R.I.P.


----------



## fire_guy686 (22 Mar 2010)

Rest Easy Cpl Fitzpatrick.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Mar 2010)

The young dead soldiers do not speak.

                        Nevertheless they are heard in the still houses.
(Who has not heard them?)

                        They have a silence that speaks for them at night
                        And when the clock counts.
            They say,
                        We were young. We have died. Remember us.
            They say,
                        We have done what we could
                        But until it is finished it is not done.
            They say,
                        Our deaths are not ours,
                        They are yours,
                        They will mean what you make them.
            They say,
                        Whether our lives and our deaths were for peace and a new hope
                        Or for nothing
                        We cannot say.
                        It is you who must say this.
            They say,
                       We leave you our deaths.
                       Give them meaning,
                       Give them an end to the war and a true peace,
                       Give them a victory that ends the war and a peace afterwards,
            Give them their meaning.
                       We were young, they say.
            We have died.
            Remember us.

Archibald MacLeish


----------



## a78jumper (23 Mar 2010)

Godspeed on the wings of angels, RIP.


----------



## jlynch4 (23 Mar 2010)

May you rest in peace, and my thoughts are with your family.


----------



## manhole (23 Mar 2010)

our condolences to his family and friends........RIP, Cpl. Fitzpatrick.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Mar 2010)

My deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Cpl Fitzpatrick.  And my heartfelt thanks to the medical system which did all it could in an effort to save him.


----------



## Mike_Roy (23 Mar 2010)

My deepest condolences.

Rest easy soldier, you're going home.

Mike


----------



## FastEddy (24 Mar 2010)

My deepest condolences to the Family and Loveones of Cpl. Fitzpatrick.

RIP Corporal.


----------



## C/10 (24 Mar 2010)

RIP


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (5 Apr 2010)

A little over a week ago I stood outside Cpl Darren Fitzpatrick's funeral.  I was there to pay my respects to him and his family.  Your PPCLI brethren did you proud, Darren!  Heaven has a special place for men like you.  You will forever rest in peace. 

One is from the Calgary Sun and the other pic is one I took.
Robin


----------



## cn (5 Apr 2010)

Sad to hear.. my deepest condolences to his family, friends and colleagues.  

Rest in Peace.   :yellow:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Apr 2010)

VP


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Apr 2010)

rip cpl darren james fitzpatrick (salute)
your sacrifice will not be forgotten 
condolences to family,,,friends,,
and comrades..........
lest we forget
            scoty b


----------

